# Water and grass



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

My male cockapoo - Fopé - has stopped liking to drink water. He’s on dry kibble. I try making it tepid, warm, lukewarm, cold, he just laps a bit and moves off. This just started happening. He’s been drinking well for a week. Only had him 2 weeks now 

Also he like eating grass a lot, is this good? I take him to the garden after his meal to do a poo and he just goes for the grass

Thanks


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

A lot of dogs eat grass. I think they just like the taste of it sometimes. You could try offering broth sometimes if you are worried about your dog not drinking. When our dog came home after surgery the vet told me to make sure he ate and drank something. I poached a chicken breast in some water and gave him the shredded chicken and the broth it was cooked in. He loved it and drank every last bit. 
I'm sure if he is going to the toilet regularly he will be getting enough water otherwise he would be constipated.


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you. What I started doing was putting his dry kibble in water. They were hard enough anyways and he laps and finishes the food and water off. That way I know he’s drinking enough water


----------

